# Calamity Macho Sufferage



## jomoco

So hot summer live pine removal, multi multi main leaders all over an automatic gate mechanism.

Not huge, 65-70 footer. Multi refuel on the 200, so I leave saddle n saw, above the wall n gate mech at six feet up, disrobe, and March down the trunk on gaffs alone to the ground. Unclip my saw n fuel n blow out the air filter.

Clip it back on, but gaffin back up, kicked out on one foot, reached around one of the leaders in a panic move not being tied in yet, felt a sharp pain in my left wrist, but ignored it until both gaffs were set, at four fuggin feet off the ground.

Looked at my wrist, gushing dark blood from a deep puncture wound almost an inch long, and very deep.

It was a two bandanna wound to keep from dripping blood on the groundies!

It was a shortcut convenience that bit deep!

But hot summer days have a way of fuggin with yu!

First my 200's muffler rattles off in an irreparable way.

But no worries, I'm a pro with a backup 020T AVE ready to go!

It was on the third ascent on gaffs alone that I kicked out, reached around pierced my wrist somethin fierce on a ragged deadwood stub, unseen, but keenly felt?

I hate wearing gloves period.

But I may go half glove!

Jomoco
,


----------



## Cycledude

Thankfully it wasn't worse !
I always prefer gloves when using chainsaw, even while sharpening the chain.


----------



## Del_

Providone-Iodine solution 10% multiple times per day and just before bed time. Leave open to the air as much as possible.

Ugly wound!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

What cut your hand?

(Yes I read the post, but it's not very clear to me. Fueling a saw and climbing naked 4 ft in the air on an automatic gate?)


----------



## Del_

ValleyFirewood said:


> What cut your hand?
> 
> (Yes I read the post, but it's not very clear to me. Fueling a saw and climbing naked 4 ft in the air on an automatic gate?)


A ragged deadwood stub.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Try some bleach!


----------



## treesmith

Del_ said:


> Providone-Iodine solution 10% multiple times per day and just before bed time. Leave open to the air as much as possible.
> 
> Ugly wound!


Nascent iodine from global healing centre is reasonable cost and very good too, heals cuts very fast, you can get the same stuff, relabelled but cheaper from Alex jones/infowarslife. A spray on magnesium oil can be very effective too, depending on your pain threshold


----------



## jomoco

Doc.....it's only a scratch.....

Jomoco


----------



## derwoodii

i used to wear finger less mitts like golf or bike gloves then moved to leather riggers but it takes away your feel and feed back so i now use these as soft cheap but protective enuff 

http://safetysource.net.au/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=125


----------



## TNTreeHugger

jomoco said:


> View attachment 593350
> Doc.....it's only a scratch.....
> 
> Jomoco


Healing up nicely.
Zinc oxide is great stuff - just ask Yooper.


----------



## jomoco

It's as good an excuse as any to take a week off!

Spoiled rotten I'm tellin yu!

A course of amoxicillin cuz I'm such an old pussycat!

Jomoco


----------



## TNTreeHugger

jomoco said:


> It's as good an excuse as any to take a week off!
> 
> Spoiled rotten I'm tellin yu!
> 
> A course of amoxicillin cuz I'm such an old pussycat!
> 
> Jomoco


Have you had a tetanus shot recently?
If not, better get one ASAP.
"See your doctor for a tetanus booster shot if you have a deep or dirty wound and you haven't had a booster shot in five years. If you aren't sure of when your last booster was, get a booster.
Or see your doctor about a tetanus booster for any wound — especially if it might have been contaminated with dirt, animal feces or manure — if you haven't had a booster shot within the past 10 years or aren't sure of when you were last vaccinated."
http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/tetanus/symptoms-causes/dxc-20200458


----------



## president

jomoco said:


> View attachment 593350
> Doc.....it's only a scratch.....
> 
> Jomoco


doctor came in stinking if gin.............


----------



## jomoco

I'd answer mate, but me jaw's lock-in up!

No worries!

Everything out here'll either stab stick or sting yu!

Thank god for cowboy bandannas!

Rollin rollin rollin, tie that fuggin bowline.....

Jomoco


----------



## treebilly

I know it's just a mere flesh wound, but be careful out there Jon. That **** hurts and no one likes to have blood dripping down on them. Stay safe


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> View attachment 593350
> Doc.....it's only a scratch.....
> 
> Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## DR. P. Proteus




----------



## grizz55chev

DR. P. Proteus said:


> View attachment 593460


Go to bed Doc, you're drunk!


----------



## jomoco

Oh I'd give my life so lightly.......for my gentle lady......



Jomoco


----------



## TNTreeHugger

jomoco said:


> Oh I'd give my life so lightly.......for my gentle lady......
> 
> 
> 
> Jomoco



When was your last tetanus shot?


----------



## jomoco

Oh ho ho...it's magic.....


----------



## TNTreeHugger

Got lock-jaw yet?


----------



## treebilly

Thanks to the interweb, lock jaw won't keep him silent!  Cheers Jomo. Glad to hear you're healing up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TNTreeHugger said:


> Have you had a tetanus shot recently?
> If not, better get one ASAP.
> "See your doctor for a tetanus booster shot if you have a deep or dirty wound and you haven't had a booster shot in five years. If you aren't sure of when your last booster was, get a booster.
> Or see your doctor about a tetanus booster for any wound — especially if it might have been contaminated with dirt, animal feces or manure — if you haven't had a booster shot within the past 10 years or aren't sure of when you were last vaccinated."
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/tetanus/symptoms-causes/dxc-20200458



I am almost 57 years old and been in trees for that last 39 to 40 years, I have many old wounds and my last tetanus shot was in 1979,,
just saying, cleaning and duct tape go along way, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

TNTreeHugger said:


> Got lock-jaw yet?



I doubt it, old tree guys are too tough,
Jeff


----------



## TNTreeHugger

jefflovstrom said:


> I am almost 57 years old and been in trees for that last 39 to 40 years, I have many old wounds and my last tetanus shot was in 1979,,
> just saying, cleaning and duct tape go along way,
> Jeff


----------



## Jackbnimble

TNTreeHugger said:


>


The last 5 year contract she signed that I'm aware of, from early in the 2000s, was for $100,000,000.00


----------



## TNTreeHugger

Jackbnimble said:


> The last 5 year contract she signed that I'm aware of, from early in the 2000s, was for $100,000,000.00


I've heard she is paid a ridiculous amount of money.
I don't see why. I think she is an obnoxious *****.


----------



## Jackbnimble

TNTreeHugger said:


> I've heard she is paid a ridiculous amount of money.
> I don't see why. I think she is an obnoxious *****.



The last contract I signed? I promised to stay out of the Texas Nut House for 30 days. If my wife determined I wasn't abiding by my behavioral code, she could report it to my P.O. and they would take me away--for good.

Got to mulch. Got to.

(I've been waiting for Judge Judy to break up with her husband again. They divorced once and remarried each other. I plan to swoop in and sweep her off her feet. I'll be rich.)


----------



## TNTreeHugger

Jackbnimble said:


> The last contract I signed? I promised to stay out of the Texas Nut House for 30 days. If my wife determined I wasn't abiding by my behavioral code, she could report it to my P.O. and they would take me away--for good.
> 
> Got to mulch. Got to.
> 
> (I've been waiting for Judge Judy to break up with her husband again. They divorced once and remarried each other. I plan to swoop in and sweep her off her feet. I'll be rich.)


No you won't... she'll demand a pre-nup.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

grizz55chev said:


> Go to bed Doc, you're drunk!



So maybe I am drunk and could use some sleep. I love to sleep ... I love to sleep about as much as TNT loves treeman ****.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Why are you so uptight for the treeman TNT? It has been obvious ever since whenever. You just roll along riding it, always putting out the allure.

Its Ok though babe, I do understand. Its just the games you play to lure them onto yer property is outright shameful.

And then you get mad at them.

I mean, well, you want the brash and unkempt but when you get it you complain.

Its Ok, its Ok, its OK.

Everybody needs.

Next time you lure a treeman onto yer property just **** the living crap out of him and be grateful and let it go.


----------



## Jackbnimble

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Why are you so uptight for the treeman TNT? It has been obvious ever since whenever. You just roll along riding it, always putting out the allure.
> 
> Its Ok though babe, I do understand. Its just the games you play to lure them onto yer property is outright shameful.
> 
> And then you get mad at them.
> 
> I mean, well, you want the brash and unkempt but when you get it you complain.
> 
> Its Ok, its Ok, its OK.
> 
> Everybody needs.
> 
> Next time you lure a treeman onto yer property just **** the living crap out of him and be grateful and let it go.



Hey Dr., 
Are you my long lost brother? You sound like you'd fit right in with my family. Are you bald? Demented? Over 3 tons? Lame? Blind? Purvurted? Sick in the head? Girls love ya? Nobody gets ya? Freckles? Extra large feet? Fraid of heights? Desperate, lonely and generally an enormous BOOB?


----------



## TNTreeHugger

Jackbnimble said:


> Hey Dr.,
> Are you my long lost brother? You sound like you'd fit right in with my family. Are you bald? Demented? Over 3 tons? Lame? Blind? Purvurted? Sick in the head? Girls love ya? Nobody gets ya? Freckles? Extra large feet? Fraid of heights? Desperate, lonely and generally an enormous BOOB?


Possibly. Most likely just your average garden variety a$$hole.


----------



## Jackbnimble

He gets no lobster


----------



## Jackbnimble

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Why are you so uptight for the treeman TNT? It has been obvious ever since whenever. You just roll along riding it, always putting out the allure.
> 
> Its Ok though babe, I do understand. Its just the games you play to lure them onto yer property is outright shameful.
> 
> And then you get mad at them.
> 
> I mean, well, you want the brash and unkempt but when you get it you complain.
> 
> Its Ok, its Ok, its OK.
> 
> Everybody needs.
> 
> Next time you lure a treeman onto yer property just **** the living crap out of him and be grateful and let it go.




I hope we are all just having fun here. If I ever hurt someone's feelings, I am sorry.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

Jackbnimble said:


> I hope we are all just having fun here. If I ever hurt someone's feelings, I am sorry.


Dr. Pee has had a hardon for me ever since my first post and doesn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Jackbnimble

TNTreeHugger said:


> Dr. Pee has had a hardon for me ever since my first post and doesn't know what to do with it.



Well, I think you are cool and fun and enjoy your comments and sense of humor. I really do. You are a good person.

You've got to mulch. Got to.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

Jackbnimble said:


> Well, I think you are cool and fun and enjoy your comments and sense of humor. I really do. You are a good person.
> 
> You've got to mulch. Got to.


Ditto.


----------



## ropensaddle

jefflovstrom said:


> I am almost 57 years old and been in trees for that last 39 to 40 years, I have many old wounds and my last tetanus shot was in 1979,,
> just saying, cleaning and duct tape go along way,
> Jeff


I been in trees same but no wounds really as you can't scratch steel


----------



## jomoco

You'd probably be surprised how many climbers that've cut themselves outta the tree accidentally with their trimsaws severing their climb lines.

One of the reasons so many pros like to finish trigger cuts with a handsaw, before takin a ride.

Funny that I began my career in this biz trimming palms from the top down, flailing away, spiraling downwards, nonstop with my dual triggered Super 2's, nicking my chain lanyard without a care, other than dulling my saw!

I've noted how Australians are kinda stuck on chain use in their crane takedowns, by law!

Gotta stay on your toes n know when to duck dodge or hide, eh mates?

Steel, instilling confidence!

Jomoco


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

jomoco said:


> You'd probably be surprised how many climbers that've cut themselves outta the tree accidentally with their trimsaws severing their climb lines.
> 
> One of the reasons so many pros like to finish trigger cuts with a handsaw, before takin a ride.
> 
> Funny that I began my career in this biz trimming palms from the top down, flailing away, spiraling downwards, nonstop with my dual triggered Super 2's, nicking my chain lanyard without a care, other than dulling my saw!
> 
> I've noted how Australians are kinda stuck on chain use in their crane takedowns, by law!
> 
> Gotta stay on your toes n know when to duck dodge or hide, eh mates?
> 
> Steel, instilling confidence!
> 
> Jomoco



Really? Chain? By law?


----------



## jomoco

Unless I'm sorely mistaken, they cain't ride the ball round legally either!

Pure fuggin purgatory mate!

Jomoco


----------



## murphy4trees

jomoco said:


> I hate wearing gloves period.


That's why you now have a hole in your hand... Gloves are probably the most overlooked PPE n the biz... And did you not have a rope to lower the saw out to the groundies to re-fuel... this biz is hard and dangerous enough. Not sure why you would ever need to "disrobe".. The entire story sounds like you;ve got systemic issues to fix... and what kind of 60' pine takes more than a tank of gas with a 200t... were you cutting wafers...


----------



## jomoco

As an independent sub, I don't put my well being into any groundie's hands.

So yes, I took the tree down in itty bitty pieces parts easily handled by anyone.

By disrobing I meant my saddle n climbline stayed about six feet up at wall n gate height.

I'll take a good grip over wearin oven gloves any and every time my life's on the line pal!

Screw you n gerstenberger!

Jomoco


----------



## murphy4trees

DOn't you have the skill and intelligence to lower sizable pieces without putting yourself at risk... this isn't 1980 anymore... get with the program . I never need to count on the groundie to keep me safe. There are plenty of ways to skin that cat.

I knew what you meant by disrobe and makes no sense at all! WHY oh WHY would you ever need to do that???? Did you really not have a climbing line to lower out the saw for fuel???? so you;re taking a 60' pine down in little bits on a lanyard only.... then even that was too much for the final descent... You actually took your saddle off and left your spikes on at 6' up? If you were on a climbing line you could have rappelled out if needed.. You think its safer to climb on a lanyard only becasue there si something wrong with the ground guys.. 

And then you're dumb enough to post the story online , wearing your wound like a badge of honor... Only thing that's unclear is who's lacking sense more, you or the guy that hired you.... I;d have thrown you off my job the second you decided to g up a tree without a climbing line... 

While this may sound like giving you a hard time, and I must admit to enjoying it, someone has to tell you ... truth only hurts when you're in denial...... So good luck getting out of the 80's... we all had to do it.. you're just taking a few more decades than usual


----------



## murphy4trees

Actually I just read that you hads a climbing line and took that off with the saddle... so let me re-frame... do you not trust the groundies to gas your saw???? WTF???


----------



## Del_

murphy4trees said:


> Actually I just read that you hads a climbing line and took that off with the saddle... so let me re-frame... do you not trust the groundies to gas your saw???? WTF???



Kind of slow on the uptake there Murph.

Ever consider that maybe there were no groundies?

The palm puncture is mostly a hazard to climbers, so you're safe.


----------



## murphy4trees

TNTreeHugger said:


> I've heard she is paid a ridiculous amount of money.
> I don't see why. I think she is an obnoxious *****.



TV shows don;t usually make any money until they are syndicated.. It's all the re-runs that actually make the big $$$... her show happens to replay much better than talk shows which are tied to current events and celebrity events etc, and don't play well down the road, But nothing dates her show and women in particular love watching her take charge... her ratings have been steadily growing and she's by fat the highest paid tv star...


----------



## murphy4trees

He mentioned "it was a two bandanna wound to keep blood from dripping on the groundies"... 

So ya... there were groundies .... please don't defend this story... its a shame...


----------



## jomoco

I'd explain in more detail, if I gave a flyin fug about a bucket boy's opinion of my non dependency on groundies nurse maiding me murph....

Jomoco


----------



## jefflovstrom

murphy4trees said:


> He mentioned "it was a two bandanna wound to keep blood from dripping on the groundies"...
> 
> So ya... there were groundies .... please don't defend this story... its a shame...



The way I read it was he was describing the blood flow to a point that we would understand, it does not seem to me he had ground guys, he was just being descriptive, I would not call Jon dumb, (have you met him?),
the only thing I wonder about is why no climb line,
Jeff


----------



## jomoco

Come on Jeff!

Do you think I'd do any strategic removal without a climbline?

I simply came down till standing on top of the wall, six feet off the ground, took off my saddle, clipped it back onto my climbline, and gaffed down the trunk six feet.

Murph's just tryin to stir up chit, as usual.

No guacamole for you mate!

Jomoco


----------



## treebilly

I've never met Jon but from my years of reading him and occasionally butting heads I believe him to be competent. Honestly the man is probably right on the edge of genius/ insane. Aren't we all though? thinking outside of the box!!!!

How did the paw heal up Jon? Hope all is well. Send me a pm on your lastest rigging pistol.


----------



## jomoco

Like it never happened TB.

The ARP 10's performing very well. I'm doing my best to break it, but it's proving almost as tough n rugged as the Kevlar cord itself.


----------



## treebilly

Like Gerry said it's one of a kind. His is an earlier model but I'm sure the ARP10 is also. Stay safe man.


----------



## murphy4trees

treebilly said:


> I've never met Jon but from my years of reading him and occasionally butting heads I believe him to be competent. Honestly the man is probably right on the edge of genius/ insane. Aren't we all though? thinking outside of the box!!!!
> 
> How did the paw heal up Jon? Hope all is well. Send me a pm on your lastest rigging pistol.





jomoco said:


> I'd explain in more detail, if I gave a flyin fug about a bucket boy's opinion of my non dependency on groundies nurse maiding me murph....
> 
> Jomoco


At least I can afford a bucket truck... all these years later and you can't.. maybe time to re-think your game!


----------



## jomoco

Your concern's quite touching murph, but I'll suffer through my poverty here somehow......

Jomoco


----------



## Del_

murphy4trees said:


> At least I can afford a bucket truck... all these years later and you can't.. maybe time to re-think your game!



Do much tree care with that bucket truck Murph?

Of course not. It is a removal tool.

I've had three in the past and don't have one now.

It's a little arborist that brags about owning a bucket truck.


----------



## jomoco

Or one too fat to climb anymore.....

Jomoco


----------



## treebilly

In Murph's defense he has some physical/ medical issues that keep him from spurs these days. 
Why I was quoted in that is beyond me. I own a bucket. 60' high ranger with up to date inspections.


----------



## jomoco

Do your prefer the joystick control grip over the three lever control TB?

I hate the single control joystick, and can do three ranges of motion with one hand using the old three lever control.

Jomoco


----------



## treebilly

I prefer the pistol grip. I hear it will cause carpel tunnel eventually. I've run the levers a lot as well. With the safety they put on them it's not easy for me (small hands) to run all three controls at once


----------



## jomoco

My beef with the pistolgrip's more a matter of durability, dust boot's torn with holes in them, sawdust build up keeping the mechanism from full engagement, resulting in slow motion bucket movement, etc.

Bucket's have their uses no doubt, and I've run enough of them over forty years not to trust them, and know a few tree men that've been crippled by them when they fail.

Work safe bro, and maintain the buckets you run like your life n well being depends on it.

Jomoco


----------



## CLASSIIILVR

Del_ said:


> Providone-Iodine solution 10% multiple times per day and just before bed time. Leave open to the air as much as possible.
> 
> Ugly wound!




????

DR ALWAYS SAID TO CLEAN DAILY, GOOP ON THE ANTIBIOTIC OINTMENT AND SEAL UP TIGHT WITH GAUZE AND TAPE FOR FIRST 4-7 DAYS AND THEN YOU CAN EITHER KEEP WET OR LEAVE OPEN TO AIR DEPENDING ON WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE!

WET WOUNDS SEALED UP HEAL FASTER ESPECIALLY THE DEEP ONES.


----------



## Del_

gotstuffguys said:


> ????
> 
> DR ALWAYS SAID TO CLEAN DAILY, GOOP ON THE ANTIBIOTIC OINTMENT AND SEAL UP TIGHT WITH GAUZE AND TAPE FOR FIRST 4-7 DAYS AND THEN YOU CAN EITHER KEEP WET OR LEAVE OPEN TO AIR DEPENDING ON WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE!
> 
> WET WOUNDS SEALED UP HEAL FASTER ESPECIALLY THE DEEP ONES.



Sure if you're a wuss.


----------

